# 10% Discount Coupon Kentucky Special Fx



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Coupon code creep10 gets you ten percent discount off all Halloween props and theatrical props on the website http://www.kentuckyspecialfx.com
The code will now be good for all pyrotechnical stage supplies as well.
Stop by and check out all the new items and services offered.
If you have any questions or issues we can help with by all means call us at 502-836-3125 as we're here to help make your haunted attraction be the best it can be.
Also the discount code can be used with custom built orders as well as long as travel isn't involved.


----------

